# [aide] quel taille pour une partition windows via boot camp



## evilme (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tout les macgéforumeur 

Et aux rétiniens en particulier 


Heureux possesseur d'un Mac retina avec SSD 255 go, je souhaiterais installer windows via boot camp mais un dilemme se pose à moi


Sachant que je n'ai qu' un SSD 256 et ne possédant pas de disque dur externe (avec lesquelle on ne peut installer Seven de toute façon), j'aurais souhaité avoir les avis pour la taille de disque dure à partitionner


Sachant que je n'utiliserais la partie windows pour une utilisation "jeux" mais conscient de la taille ça ne serais pas du tout pour des jeux super récent mais des jeux de 3-4-5-6 ans 


Et ça serait Pour un jeu à la fois, je ne suis pas du genre à entasser tout dans mon ordi 


Merci a tous de m'avoir lu et dans l'attente de réponses 


Evil


----------



## Th__72 (22 Juillet 2012)

Salut !

A l'époque ou j'avais Bootcamp, j'avais mis 32 Go, mais c'est vraiment trop peu quand on voit déjà le poids de windows... 

Vise 50 ou 60 go si tu peux pour être large


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi vouloir le faire avec une partition Bootcamp, quand on a un petit disque SSD ou pas.
La virtualisation pourrait très bien suffire


----------



## evilme (23 Juillet 2012)

Albert je suis parfaitement conscient de l'alternative qu'offre la virtualisation, mais impossible d'exploiter des jeux PC un minimum exigeant en ressource 3D

d'autres avis ?


----------



## pouet13 (24 Juillet 2012)

Je pense  que ça va être en fonction de tes jeux, perso j'ai teste BC sur mon Air, juste pour voir comment ça tournait sous W7, j'avais mis 60Go sachant qu'un seul de mes jeux faisait presque 30 Go ( jeu en réseau)
50 ou 60 Go c'est idéal je dirais pour BC sur un 256Go, il reste pas mal pour OS X pour peu que tu stock tes vidéos, photos et iThunes sur un autre support


----------



## lastnero (24 Juillet 2012)

Moi je te conseillerais 32 go.

J'ai aussi un ssd de 256 go, BootCamp me proposait 20 par défaut. Alors j'ai essayé avec 20 go, il me restait environ 600 mo aprés l'installation.

Donc 32 go, ca te fait 10 go de libre pour installer facilement 2 ou 3 jeux et qq logiciels.
Evite peut etre les maj windows qui vont de prendre beaucoup de place...


----------



## eryllion (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Pourquoi, ne pas avoir une partie BootCamp sur le disque interne pour y installer Windows et un disque externe pour les dossiers des jeu ?

Pour mon épouse avant, sur son petit PC j'avais installé les applications (word, adobe, etc...) sur son disque externe sans soucis. Il suffisait de choisir le dossier d'installation de l'application.

Seul Windows (la base de registre et quelques fichiers communs) devant être sur le disque interne, les jeux peuvent être mis sur un disque usb 3 normalement.


----------



## JeffZeze (24 Juillet 2012)

lastnero a dit:


> Moi je te conseillerais 32 go.
> 
> J'ai aussi un ssd de 256 go, BootCamp me proposait 20 par défaut. Alors j'ai essayé avec 20 go, il me restait environ 600 mo aprés l'installation.
> 
> ...



Euh 10go et installer deux trois jeux ? Hier j'ai téléchargé sur Steam The Witcher (2007) qui pèse 12 go. Pareil pour un Portal...
Même un jeu à la fois, je pense qu'il faut laisser au moins une vingtaine de Go de libre après install. Donc au moins 40-45 Go pour être tranquille... Faudra se mettre au DD externe pour les vidéos côté Mac


----------



## lastnero (25 Juillet 2012)

oui, après tout dépend de l'utilisation et des jeux ... C'est vrai que sur mon MBP 13", je ne peux pas trop me permettre d'utiliser des jeux trop récents, sont ils sont moins lourds.

Aprés a voir : 20 pour windows, et voit ce qu'il te faut en plus.


----------

